

An Opportunity for Borderlands to Stay Open - sp332
http://borderlands-books.blogspot.com/2015/02/an-opportunity-for-borderlands-to-stay.html
Discussion about Borderlands closing https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8991899
======
sp332
Discussion about Borderlands closing
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8991899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8991899)

